# DEXTER



## dave29

what did you guys think of the first episode? i thought it was alittle "blah" compared to the series premiers the previous 2 years


----------



## gulfwarvet

i have it recorded, but haven't watched it yet. but this wouldn't surprise me any if it is a little blah at first considering almost all the other premiers wasn't all that great.

best guess for the blah would be from all the writer's strike aftermath. i'm sure once the season takes off it will get interesting real fast again.


----------



## joshjr

It was not that great of a start but I am not worried.


----------



## jsherm007

yes, agree it could have been better! but i feel another good season that'll be a slice above the rest!


----------



## Steve

There was a great article in Sunday's New York Times about "A Warmer, Fuzzier kind of Serial Killer". You can read it here: http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/28/arts/television/28jens.html?scp=2&sq=dexter&st=cse

Also their review of the first episode here: http://www.nytimes.com/2008/09/27/arts/television/27dext.html?scp=1&sq=dexter&st=cse

/steve


----------



## DBSooner

jsherm007 said:


> yes, agree it could have been better! but i feel another good season that'll be a slice above the rest!


I see what you did there. 

I thought it was ok. It pretty much set up everything for the season.

Since were talking about Dexter I must say that Deb is becoming very annoying now.


----------



## Lee L

Hey, at least they gave us a quick what happened last year unlike most every other show out there.

I thought it was pretty good. Definitely some setup. It looked for a while like they were going to let up on Dexter being in constant jeopardy, but I guess not. THen again, for someone as careful as he has been, getting the guy in a house with kids all around and the locks and whatnot on only going in there once was not too smart.


----------



## dave29

joshjr said:


> It was not that great of a start but I am not worried.


agreed


----------



## rudeney

Becoming sloppy and careless is a natural progression. All of his life, he has been a sociopath but now he is beginning to develop a conscience and a personality. He is becoming socialized. My guess is the series finale will involve him finally realizing all this and thus shedding his need to kill, but of course it will be too late as he will have been caught. Either that or the screen will go blank for 10 seconds with Journey playing in the background.


----------



## thxultra

I liked seeing Dexter finally screw up. This is still one of the mot interestign shows on TV. Last season was really great I can't wait to see what the writers have come up with for this season.


----------



## mikeny

I liked the first episode. Julie Benz did a very professional job. It should be a great season. Dexter needs to find Freebo now. Looking forward to tonight.


----------



## thxultra

I was surprised to see Dexter let the dea agent go. It will be interesting to see how well his little secrete is kept. Was a great show last night and will be interesting how the baby with Rita plays into the whole story as well.


----------



## Supervolcano

thxultra said:


> I was surprised to see Dexter let the dea agent go.


Miguel Prado (Jimmy Smits) is the assistant district attorney, not a DEA Agent.




thxultra said:


> It will be interesting to see how well his little secret is kept.


Apparently not too well if you kept watching after the show and saw the preview of next week. They showed a clip of Miguel's best friend, Miguel, and Dexter in the same room. Dexter said something like "You didn't tell him did you?" and Miguel said "Heeeeeey, it's all good!!!" as if to say the guy is his best friend and there's nothing to worry about with him.



thxultra said:


> Was a great show last night


VERY!!!
I love this show!!!



thxultra said:


> and will be interesting how the baby with Rita plays into the whole story as well.


One too many daydreams of how he's going to raise his new son (like they already got into in this episode) is going to force Dexter to perform an abortion without Rita's knowledge after he heavily sedates her.

Then she'll do her OWN investigating, and just when she gets to the point of figuring out it was Dexter, he'll have to kill her too!!!

Then that evil mother of Rita's will get custody of the 2 kids, conduct HER OWN investigation into her daughters death, and just when SHE gets close to figuring out it was Dexter, he'll have to kill her too!!!

In season 8, after Dexter watches the kids go from foster home to foster home, he'll decide he made a mistake by killing Rita and finally adopt them.
:sure:


----------



## dave29

Supervolcano said:


> One too many daydreams of how he's going to raise his new son (like they already got into in this episode) is going to force Dexter to perform an abortion without Rita's knowledge after he heavily sedates her.
> 
> Then she'll do her OWN investigating, and just when she gets to the point of figuring out it was Dexter, he'll have to kill her too!!!
> 
> Then that evil mother of Rita's will get custody of the 2 kids, conduct HER OWN investigation into her daughters death, and just when SHE gets close to figuring out it was Dexter, he'll have to kill her too!!!
> 
> In season 8, after Dexter watches the kids go from foster home to foster home, he'll decide he made a mistake by killing Rita and finally adopt them.
> :sure:


you should have applied for a job during the writers strike:lol: 
anyway, i thought the last episode was very good..... other than the daydreams about dexter jr


----------



## dave29

oh yeah!!!! its starting to get good now. excellent episode last night........


----------



## Supervolcano

dave29 said:


> oh yeah!!!! its starting to get good now. excellent episode last night........


Miguel's brother, Ramon, just isn't gonna give up.

And with the way it's going, since Miguel agreed with Dexter that Ramon can't be trusted, I'm pretty sure they are setting Ramon up to be the season 3 finale in one way or another.

Now that I say it, I don't think Dexter has dug into Ramon's past yet to see if killing him would meet Harry's Code.

We know how close Ramon is to Miguel, and we are slowly finding out that Miguel isn't exactly an angel who plays by the book, so you have to wonder what sort of shady past BOTH of them might have.

Either Dexter has to frame or kill Ramon.
Just like Doakes last year.
But the twist this year is Miguel, and how Dexter will deal with him.

God I love this series!!


----------



## DBSooner

Miguel is the one I would keep a close eye on.


----------



## Grentz

DBSooner said:


> Miguel is the one I would keep a close eye on.


Agreed, just seems like something is gonna pop out of him one of these days and cause quite a stir :lol:


----------



## dave29

DBSooner said:


> Miguel is the one I would keep a close eye on.


he and ramon may end up dead


----------



## DBSooner

The best episode of the season so far!


----------



## Supervolcano

But did everyone REALLY catch what happened?



Spoiler



When Miguel walked into the room to give the convict the handcuff key, he said "It ends here".

And when Miguel actually gave him the key, he said something like "and now you need to stop sending threats to me and my family".

So apparently this wasn't all about helping Dexter, like Dexter was led to believe. Miguel helping to kill the convict was more about helping himself!!! Miguel never even admitted to Dexter that he had a history with the guy.


----------



## Mr_Bester

Supervolcano said:


> But did everyone REALLY catch what happened?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> When Miguel walked into the room to give the convict the handcuff key, he said "It ends here".
> 
> And when Miguel actually gave him the key, he said something like "and now you need to stop sending threats to me and my family".
> 
> So apparently this wasn't all about helping Dexter, like Dexter was led to believe. Miguel helping to kill the convict was more about helping himself!!! Miguel never even admitted to Dexter that he had a history with the guy.


I don't think he really did. I think that was all selling the story.

No spoiler tags because it is vague.


----------



## DBSooner

Dexter is the one that brought up going after the convict. Miguel just said that to the convict to trick him.


----------



## Supervolcano

Mr_Bester said:


> I don't think he really did. I think that was all selling the story.
> 
> No spoiler tags because it is vague.





DBSooner said:


> Dexter is the one that brought up going after the convict. Miguel just said that to the convict to trick him.


Ahhh hahaha!!!
I knew people would miss the underlying plot here.
 


Spoiler



Yes, Dexter was the one who brought up wanting to kill that particular convict ... but that doesn't mean Miguel didn't also have a prior history with the same convict.

Yes, it's quite a coincidence.
And one that even Dexter didn't consider when he made the choice.
The show's writers are frickin' awesome to come up with that subplot!!!

Think about what you two just said versus the following.

What "story" was "being sold" and "to whom"?
Why would Miguel need to "trick" a convict into breaking out of prison?

What "trick" was being played by Miguel asking the convict to leave Miguel's FAMILY alone?

The convict would have been happy to leave the prison whether he actually knew Miguel or not ... AND ... would have had no reason to take agression towards Miguel's family if Miguel was the person helping him to escape ... UNLESS THEY HAD A HISTORY!!!

If I was the Assistant DA, helping to break someone outta prison, the LAST SUBJECT I'm going to bring up with the convict is my own family. Why even plant such a seed into the convict's head unless there was a really good reason to bring it up!!!



Have no fear though, I'm quite certain that this subplot is going to be exploited in the upcoming episodes somehow. What the show's writer did with just that ONE LINE was way too good to never get touched upon again.

Genius I say!!!
Simply Genius!!!


----------



## DBSooner

If that is indeed true it's a very nice subplot. From the preview of next weeks episode I just thought Miguel would just start wanting Dexter to go after people that don't fit his code.


----------



## say-what

DBSooner said:


> From the preview of next weeks episode I just thought Miguel would just start wanting Dexter to go after people that don't fit his code.


Based on the description of the upcomming episode, this might be an issue:


Spoiler



Miguel offers Dexter a new potential victim, but after properly vetting her, Dexter isn't sure she fits the Code. When he informs Miguel of this, he reacts with anger, making Dexter believe the new friendship is in danger. An old sickly friend of Dexter's, Camilla, reinforces this idea, when she asks Dexter to help end her life, insisting she would never ask a friend to do something against his conscience. Meanwhile, Rita finds out that Sylvia is beginning to suspect her husband, Miguel, is having an affair. Debra ends up revealing to Anton that he is being used as bait to lure the Skinner, forcing her to find new way to find the Skinner. As a result, Anton realizes Debra cares for him more than he thought.

http://www.sho.com/site/dexter/episodes.do


----------



## say-what

OK, this week's episode was sort of a transitional one - preparing us for the big finish. BTW, anyone care for a slice of key lime pie? 

Previews for next week are going to make things very interesting.


----------



## DBSooner

That was a deep episode. Camilla got what she wanted though.


----------



## say-what

Well, the fireworks are starting.

All I know is that Dexter is going to have to figure out how to handle his new best friend. I just don't see things ending well for Miguel. Then there's Ramon who could become Dexter's antagonist next season, if he survives this one.


----------



## dave29

say-what said:


> Well, the fireworks are starting.
> 
> All I know is that Dexter is going to have to figure out how to handle his new best friend. I just don't see things ending well for Miguel. Then there's Ramon who could become Dexter's antagonist next season, if he survives this one.


wow, that was a good ending last week. i cant wait until this weeks episode. miguel is a gonner....(maybe):eek2:


----------



## thxultra

I think Miguel is going to get knifed by Dexter at some point. He defiantly makes a interesting twist to the show. I don't think we are at the bottom of the hole skinner thing either.


----------



## Steve

thxultra said:


> I think Miguel is going to get knifed by Dexter at some point. He defiantly makes a interesting twist to the show. I don't think we are at the bottom of the hole skinner thing either.


I agree. And even if not by Dexter, he's going to get killed-off like everyone else who knows Dexter's "secret". I will say that Jimmy Smits has truly made the Miguel role his own. Kudos to whoever saw fit to cast him, because I never would have thought of him for that part in a million years! /steve


----------



## DBSooner

I think it's about time for Miguel to "feel the steel"


----------



## MIAMI1683

I think it's ovious that Miguel is going to have to go! What a great story line so far though. It maybe one of the top 3 shows on TV IMHO.


----------



## dave29

DBSooner said:


> I think it's about time for Miguel to "feel the steel"


yeah, i'm not sure how dexter is gonna handle miguel yet. i did think that the skinner was kind of a let down though.......


----------



## waynebtx

Miguel is a dead man walking.


----------



## jhollan2

He has to kill him, but Miguel has proven himself to be one step ahead of dexter. The trick will be to kill him AND make sure that the "secret" isnt in a "dead mans switch" somewhere that will expose dexter. Seeing how he is in the DAs office and seems to know what dexter wants, how can he be sure there isnt a file in his desk labeled "open if I die" that would expose him??? I hate the character and he's incredibly annoying. I cant wait to see how they kill him!


----------



## Dolly

This is in IMHO the BEST show on TV :sunsmile: I love it :heart:


----------



## Supervolcano

I wonder what Miguel's brother (Ramon) is up to these days.

We haven't seen him since Miguel got him out of the illegal interrogation charges. Remember he gave up his police shield as a compromise for Maria not bringing him up on the charges.

Only 3 episodes left in the season!!!


----------



## DBSooner

WOW! I did not expect that to happen!


----------



## spunkyvision

I didn't either, but I have to think (just my guess) that Dexter kills Miguel and the skinner but makes it look like the skinner kills Miguel.

You kind of figure "Dexter" wouldn't die in the final show but when the preview for next week is over they tell you about the Next Season which obviously means "Dexter" makes it.


----------



## dave29

spunkyvision said:


> I didn't either, but I have to think (just my guess) that Dexter kills Miguel and the skinner but makes it look like the skinner kills Miguel.
> 
> You kind of figure "Dexter" wouldn't die in the final show but when the preview for next week is over they tell you about the Next Season which obviously means "Dexter" makes it.


i think you may be onto something. 
dexter "skins" miguel and leaves his body out to be found, and he kills the skinner in his normal fashion with the body never to be found.


----------



## Steve

I thought the writing has been great... up until this episode. I'm a little surprised at how easily Miguel was apparently able to make contact with the skinner, yet at the same time Laguerta's crew has been unable to find him.

That said, great ending that left me on the edge of my seat. Can't wait for next week's episode, to see how this all plays out! /steve


----------



## kevin d

Steve said:


> I thought the writing has been great... up until this episode. I'm a little surprised at how easily Miguel was apparently able to make contact with the skinner, yet at the same time Laguerta's crew has been unable to find him.


You must have missed the part where Miguel said "That's why I let you go". Remember he turned the camera off and went into the interrogation room to 'rough the skinner up' (or so we thought) to get him to confess. Turns out he was making a deal with him knowing he would need his help later (or possibly wanted to kill him himself).

Kevin D.


----------



## frederic1943

spunkyvision said:


> I didn't either, but I have to think (just my guess) that Dexter kills Miguel and the skinner but makes it look like the skinner kills Miguel.
> 
> You kind of figure "Dexter" wouldn't die in the final show but when the preview for next week is over they tell you about the Next Season which obviously means "Dexter" makes it.


Right, they say the next season of "Dexter" rather than the next season of "Miguel".


----------



## Steve

kevin d said:


> You must have missed the part where Miguel said "That's why I let you go". Remember he turned the camera off and went into the interrogation room to 'rough the skinner up' (or so we thought) to get him to confess. Turns out he was making a deal with him knowing he would need his help later (or possibly wanted to kill him himself).


You're right, I forgot that! Thanks for restoring my faith in the writers.  I guess I can understand why they didn't put that scene on "previously on..." It might have taken away from that surprise episode ending. /steve


----------



## thxultra

Wow the ending was a shocker. I can't wait to see how dexter gets out of this one. Should make for a interesting show. It will be interesting to see how Dex gets to Migel now.


----------



## Kevin872

thxultra said:


> Wow the ending was a shocker. I can't wait to see how dexter gets out of this one. Should make for a interesting show. It will be interesting to see how Dex gets to Migel now.





Spoiler



Looks like he got to him via his throat! :lol:



By the way... I agree with what's been said... easily one of the best (if not the best) shows on television right now. This show is _the reason _my wife and I decided to subscribe to Showtime. We got in just as season 2 started and we had never even seen one single episode. We just knew we would like it. Penn & Teller was a bonus. We used to watch them years ago back when we had cable with a "modified" cable box.


----------



## rudeney

Kevin872 said:


> I agree with what's been said... easily one of the best (if not the best) shows on television right now.


+1 on that! My previous favorite TV series was The Sopranos, but I honestly believe Dexter could surpass it as long as the 4th season delivers just like the first three.

As for my predictions on the season finale:



Spoiler



It will be a Prado Brothers Trifecta, all blamed on The Skinner. But of course The Skinner has got to go, too, because Migel sent him after Dexter, so he would try to wriggle out of any prosecution with that tidbit.


----------



## bidger

dave29 said:


> what did you guys think of the first episode? i thought it was alittle "blah" compared to the series premiers the previous 2 years


I clicked on this thread because I'd never seen the show prior to downloading the Season Opener via D0D. Honestly, other than the character of _Dexter_, I wasn't tremendously impressed. But, it seems from the first post in the thread maintains that it seemed _blah_ to the poster, I'll give it a couple more tries.


----------



## rudeney

Actually, I know many people who watched the Season 1 premier episode and were turned-off and never watched any more. We didn't start watching until this last spring when a co-worker mentioned how good it was. I grabbed the first two season on VOD. By the time we got to season two, we watched the last 10 episodes in one day.


----------



## Steve

rudeney said:


> Actually, I know many people who watched the Season 1 premier episode and were turned-off and never watched any more. We didn't start watching until this last spring when a co-worker mentioned how good it was. I grabbed the first two season on VOD. By the time we got to season two, we watched the last 10 episodes in one day.


Ya. The wife and I watched the first 2 seasons on DVD, often viewing 3-4 episodes at a clip. Watching the Season 3 episodes as they air, it's been torture for us having to wait a week in between! :lol: /steve


----------



## say-what

I've been hooked on Dexter since Season 1.

My parents got hooked when Season 1 aired on CBS. Since then, they watched season 2 on DVD and are anxiously awaiting the conclusion of season 3 and start of season 4.


----------



## Pink Fairy

I love Dexter! Watched it since it began. I have always waited for each episode, which sucked!

One more guys!


----------



## dave29

bidger said:


> I clicked on this thread because I'd never seen the show prior to downloading the Season Opener via D0D. Honestly, other than the character of _Dexter_, I wasn't tremendously impressed. But, it seems from the first post in the thread maintains that it seemed _blah_ to the poster, I'll give it a couple more tries.


definately give it a few more episodes. compared to the previous seasons, the first couple episodes of season 3 were a little boring, but the writers have more than made up for the slow start. definately the best show on tv


----------



## DBSooner

I watched the first few episodes of Dexter via VOD and wasn't that impressed. The show grows on you though and I caught up before season 3 started. Michael C. Hall is great and everyone else is so-so IMO. Listening to Dexter think to himself is the best part of the show.


----------



## spunkyvision

It took me a season and a half to tolerate the sister. I thought she was a terrible actress (besides the foul mouth).
I was used to Batitsta and Laguerta from Oz. I used to like Smits on previous programs but hated him on Dexter. He just seem to over act I guess. Just something was off about him.


----------



## Kevin872

Steve said:


> Ya. The wife and I watched the first 2 seasons on DVD, often viewing 3-4 episodes at a clip. Watching the Season 3 episodes as they air, it's been torture for us having to wait a week in between! :lol: /steve


I agree! Torture! The first one we saw was the 3rd or 4th episode of season 2. We promptly downloaded all of season 1 from DOD and watched those, then caught the missed season 2 eps in re-runs, then began the torture of waiting a week for each one. And of course waiting MONTHS for season 3 to start! 

As far as characters go... we think Dexter is spot-on.... and excellent choice. Some of the others took a few shows to grow on us but we pretty much like them all. We think they all contribute to the show and round it out pretty well. Deb can be a bit annoying but we kind of like her attitude. Her personality is much like the books describe her. My wife's appreciation for her grew tenfold when she told off the psycho b*tch near the end of season 2.

By the way, normally my wife says "the book was better" about everything she watches, but we both agree that the show is better than the books were.

We're also impressed with Jimmy Smits (sp?). As someone else said, we never would have pictured him in this show but we think he did a fantastic job.


----------



## Dolly

spunkyvision said:


> It took me a season and a half to tolerate the sister. I thought she was a terrible actress (besides the foul mouth).
> I was used to Batitsta and Laguerta from Oz. I used to like Smits on previous programs but hated him on Dexter. He just seem to over act I guess. Just something was off about him.


Funny my husband said the same thing about Smits on Dexter. And I won't give away the ending, but it didn't end as I thought it would. And I somehow am having difficulty seeing where the writers are going to go with this show next


----------



## dave29

Dolly said:


> Funny my husband said the same thing about Smits on Dexter. And I won't give away the ending, but it didn't end as I thought it would. And I somehow am having difficulty seeing where the writers are going to go with this show next


i will have to disagree with the comment on smits. i thought he was absolutely brilliant on this season and would have liked to seen him at least one more year.


----------



## rudeney

Dolly said:


> Funny my husband said the same thing about Smits on Dexter. And I won't give away the ending, but it didn't end as I thought it would. And I somehow am having difficulty seeing where the writers are going to go with this show next


I think it's pretty obvious - Dexter has actually developed (in Freudian terms) a "superego". My guess is that season 4 will be the last and that the show will end with Dexter finally overcoming his "demons" and being a regular person, and then he will either get killed or caught. And Season 3 ended _exactly_ as I expected it, in every way!



dave29 said:


> i will have to disagree with the comment on smits. i thought he was absolutely brilliant on this season and would have liked to seen him at least one more year.


Yeah, I never like Smits before, and I definitely didn't like Miguel, but I loved Smit's portrayal of that character - he was perfect!


----------



## say-what

rudeney said:


> My guess is that season 4 will be the last and that the show will end with Dexter finally overcoming his "demons" and being a regular person, and then he will either get killed or caught.


Dexter was already renewed for 2 more seasons (4 and 5).


----------



## Steve

dave29 said:


> i will have to disagree with the comment on smits. i thought he was absolutely brilliant on this season and would have liked to seen him at least one more year.


Agree. I thought Smits was a brilliant casting decision. I have to admit I never would have thought of him for that role in a million years. That said, I didn't enjoy the end of this season as much as the first two. I feel it was a little rushed... I wish they had stretched it out to at least one more episode.

E.g., wouldn't it have been interesting to let the Miguel-Ellen-Laguerta murder investigation play out a little more? Or to have the police captured the Skinner and see him try to broker a deal, based on what Miguel told him about Dexter? And what about the whole Ramon/Dexter thing? That was a great issue in the making that got resolved 10 minutes after it started.

Come to think of it, they might have been able to get 3 or 4 more episodes out of those characters! :lol: Just my .02. /steve


----------



## spunkyvision

I was extremly disappointed in how quickly the season got wrapped up. The scene with the skinner was done in 5 minutes or so.


----------



## dave29

Steve said:


> Agree. I thought Smits was a brilliant casting decision. I have to admit I never would have thought of him for that role in a million years. That said, I didn't enjoy the end of this season as much as the first two. I feel it was a little rushed... I wish they had stretched it out to at least one more episode.
> 
> E.g., wouldn't it have been interesting to let the Miguel-Ellen-Laguerta murder investigation play out a little more? Or to have the police captured the Skinner and see him try to broker a deal, based on what Miguel told him about Dexter? And what about the whole Ramon/Dexter thing? That was a great issue in the making that got resolved 10 minutes after it started.
> 
> Come to think of it, they might have been able to get 3 or 4 more episodes out of those characters! :lol: Just my .02. /steve


i agree steve, the season was rather rushed. 3 more episodes would have been alot better. but overall, it was another great season......


----------



## MIKE0616

dave29 said:


> i agree steve, the season was rather rushed. 3 more episodes would have been alot better. but overall, it was another great season......


so now I can cancel Showtime until the next season of Dexter comes back on the air. :lol:

My wife would kill me if I did that, but honestly the only reason I want to keep Showtime is the Dexter series. Watched it after seeing an article about it in the NY Times for season 1 premier and have not missed an episode since then.

An aside, saw a bumper sticker the other day that said:

What would Dexter do?


----------



## Steve

MIKE0616 said:


> Watched it after seeing an article about it in the NY Times for season 1 premier and have not missed an episode since then.
> 
> An aside, saw a bumper sticker the other day that said:
> 
> What would Dexter do?


Great slogan! I may make that my sig! :lol:

You might be referring to this article. Was nice to re-read it, now that the season is over. At the time he was interviewed, Jimmy Smits had only filmed 7 episodes, so he wasn't quite sure where the writers were going with his character.

/steve


----------



## Dolly

say-what said:


> Dexter was already renewed for 2 more seasons (4 and 5).


Well I really don't see what they are going to do with 2 more seasons  Think of all of Dexter's committments now to people, his regular job, and yet he is somehow going to get away in his spare time and continue killing people  I just don't see anyway that can be done :nono: The writers are really going to have to earn their money for sure.


----------



## IndyMichael

I have the last 5 Dexter's recorded, but now I was hoping to record the last 5 in HD, I don't see Dexter on the schedule, anyone know if they will repeat it in HD, or should I just watch the SD ones for now and record the next season in HD?


----------



## say-what

I suspect they'll rerun last season just before the next airs, but beyond that, you'd have to check the showtime website.


----------



## dave29

IndyMichael said:


> I have the last 5 Dexter's recorded, but now I was hoping to record the last 5 in HD, I don't see Dexter on the schedule, anyone know if they will repeat it in HD, or should I just watch the SD ones for now and record the next season in HD?


you can download every episode in HD if you have your hr2x networked. channel 1537, go to SHOseries and click on Dexter HD


----------



## Dolly

I'm not sure if I should put this here on not? But I got a real shock. Dexter and Deb got married :eek2: Seriously married in real life :eek2: I was sitting down when I saw the headline and still about fell off my chair. The article said the 2 had been quietly dating for a year and 1/2. Sorry I forgot to get the link to the story to post it. I was in too much shock to remember to get the link :lol:


----------



## ImBack234

Dolly said:


> I'm not sure if I should put this here on not? But I got a real shock. Dexter and Deb got married :eek2: Seriously married in real life :eek2: I was sitting down when I saw the headline and still about fell off my chair. The article said the 2 had been quietly dating for a year and 1/2. Sorry I forgot to get the link to the story to post it. I was in too much shock to remember to get the link :lol:


Michael C. Hall and Jennifer Carpenter, who play brother and sister on "Dexter," have tied the knot!

Hall and Carpenter wed in California on New Year's Eve, says the Associated Press, adding that they'll walk down another aisle together on Sunday -- the Golden Globes red carpet!

The happy couple have been dating for a year and a half, says the AP.


----------



## MIKE0616

Dolly said:


> I'm not sure if I should put this here on not? But I got a real shock. Dexter and Deb got married :eek2: Seriously married in real life :eek2: I was sitting down when I saw the headline and still about fell off my chair. The article said the 2 had been quietly dating for a year and 1/2. Sorry I forgot to get the link to the story to post it. I was in too much shock to remember to get the link :lol:


Bet they will not have the 'nads to do this in the series! :lol:

While I think this is a awesome, but quirky series and have been watching since the 1st episode of series 1, I am willing to make book that the writers will never go this route.

Thanks for the info, missed this announcement, but then I usually don't keep up with celebrity "news".


----------



## dave29

MIKE0616 said:


> Bet they will not have the 'nads to do this in the series! :lol:


why would they even want too?


----------



## ImBack234

dave29 said:


> why would they even want too?


Exactly.....:eek2:


----------



## Dolly

MIKE0616 said:


> Bet they will not have the 'nads to do this in the series! :lol:
> 
> While I think this is a awesome, but quirky series and have been watching since the 1st episode of series 1, I am willing to make book that the writers will never go this route.
> 
> Thanks for the info, missed this announcement, but then I usually don't keep up with celebrity "news".


Usually I don't keep up with celebrity "news" myself, but this has gotten a lot of play for the obvious reason. One article said Dexter marrying his sister was "creepy" !rolling And to think I didn't even want a marriage on the show and looks what happens :lol: And thanks that some links did get posted  I guess some people don't shock as easily as I do


----------



## Dolly

Well it has been months since I did my previous post here. So what is everyone thinking will "Dexter" being married to his "sister" hurt the show? I must admit I didn't care as much for last season shows as I did for earlier ones. So I'm not sure how I will feel about seeing "Dexter" with his "sister" :shrug:


----------



## cj9788

IMO there is a big Difference Between Dex & Deb the characters and the actors who portray them. I could careless if the actors married each other. I am just looking forward to the new season and am enjoying the replay Showtime is doing on Sundays. A double dose right up to the season premier. 

I am currently reading the novels and am surprised how much the show follows the book. (so far)The change and omissions have been subtle. I love the book so much I kinda wish I had not seen the show, since I aready know how it ends. I am reading the first novel now upto chapter 8. I am finding it hard to put the book down.


----------



## cj9788

Wow I just finished Darkly Dreaming Dexter and forget what I said before about the show following the book. After chapter 12 the book and the show goes separate ways. The Book was awsome but I like the shows story much better. Can not wait to read the other two books. BTW a new Dexter book will be out in September.


----------



## sigma1914

cj9788 said:


> Wow I just finished Darkly Dreaming Dexter and forget what I said before about the show following the book. After chapter 12 the book and the show goes separate ways. The Book was awsome but I like the shows story much better. Can not wait to read the other two books. BTW a new Dexter book will be out in September.


The 3rd book takes a bad turn to the paranormal world. It loses it's realism and becomes more hocus pocus.


----------



## armophob

Dolly said:


> Well it has been months since I did my previous post here. So what is everyone thinking will "Dexter" being married to his "sister" hurt the show? I must admit I didn't care as much for last season shows as I did for earlier ones. So I'm not sure how I will feel about seeing "Dexter" with his "sister" :shrug:


It took 2 seasons of Dexter for me to shake his character on 6'_. I think it would take me many more to care about his real life. 
IE: I still enjoy Tom Cruise movies.


----------



## dave29

I believe September 27th is the premier, if I remember correctly......

I can't wait.


----------



## Dolly

armophob said:


> It took 2 seasons of Dexter for me to shake his character on 6'_. I think it would take me many more to care about his real life.
> IE: I still enjoy Tom Cruise movies.


I didn't watch 6' Under when it was on. After Dexter came along some of the 6' Under shows were repeated and I watched a bit of about two shows--I couldn't stand them :girlscrea I used to like Tom Cruise movies, but in recent years the movies he has picked to act in haven't been interesting to me at all :nono:


----------



## Dolly

cj9788 said:


> Wow I just finished Darkly Dreaming Dexter and forget what I said before about the show following the book. After chapter 12 the book and the show goes separate ways. The Book was awsome but I like the shows story much better. Can not wait to read the other two books. BTW a new Dexter book will be out in September.


For some reason I can't mix shows/movies and books. If I first read the books I don't like the shows/movies, but if I watch the shows/movies first then I don't even want to read the books :shrug:


----------



## armophob

Dolly said:


> I didn't watch 6' Under when it was on. After Dexter came along some of the 6' Under shows were repeated and I watched a bit of about two shows--I couldn't stand them :girlscrea I used to like Tom Cruise movies, but in recent years the movies he has picked to act in haven't been interesting to me at all :nono:


Wow that's too bad about 6'_. I wonder if it is because you dropped in the middle instead of watching from the first show. I consider that show to be one of the best written and most uncomfortable shows to watch. I put it in my top 10 must watch series. 
Oh well, we are all not the same.


----------



## cj9788

For some reason when I first saw dexter I too had to adjust because of my prejudice to the charcter on Six Feet Under. But after the third episoide of dexter I realized he is just a good actor. He played the gay charcter so well I assumed he would play dexter the same way. Boy was I wrong. BTW the Dexter in the book is kind of a wimp, it is his alter ego the dark passenger who is the bad ass.


----------



## 3dfan

cj9788 said:


> IMO there is a big Difference Between Dex & Deb the characters and the actors who portray them. I could careless if the actors married each other. I am just looking forward to the new season and am enjoying the replay Showtime is doing on Sundays. A double dose right up to the season premier.


I share your opinion and I really do not care much if actors are different much than their characters - I just like to watch this show )))


----------



## Dolly

Well if I can accept the Dexter/Deb situation I still don't know how they are going to pull off the show this season. Dexter is now married--a wife plus step children--so he has to make time for them. He has a job which takes up time so when and how does he have the time to get away from everyone to do his killings? I guess may be it is thought that feelings such as mine will interest people in this up coming season, but for some reason I just don't feel the interest


----------



## rudeney

Oh, we all know Rita's going to end up in the bay!


----------



## cj9788

Well it is like the Showtime promos for Dexter say "With a new wife and new baby Dexter needs some time to kill." I think (hope) it will be a good season lots of twists and turns.


----------



## cj9788

Just found this at Showtimes web site.

Season four of Dexter IMO is going to be great. John Lithgow appears as the "Trinity Killer" which brings Agent Lundy back to Miami asking Dexter for help in catching a monster who apparently has been active for the last 30 years.

I love the way Lithgow plays crazy depraved killer. Anyone who saw Blowout can appreciate Lithgow crazy. Click on the link to see the promos. BTW I do not consider this a spoiler as what I wrote was directly from the promos. To see the promos click on season 4.


----------



## rudeney

Lithgow as a crazed killer? OK, that's got my attention!


----------



## cj9788

rudeney said:


> Lithgow as a crazed killer? OK, that's got my attention!


Same here, I hate to say I can not wait till 9/27 because I can. I have no choice in the matter.


----------



## DBSooner

cj9788 said:


> Same here, I hate to say I can not wait till 9/27 because I can. I have no choice in the matter.


The season premiere was leaked so _technically _you don't have to wait.


----------



## cj9788

DBSooner said:


> The season premiere was leaked so _technically _you don't have to wait.


THANKS!

I had no clue I am downloading it now from the bay.


----------



## dave29

DBSooner said:


> The season premiere was leaked so _technically _you don't have to wait.


I'll wait, that's too long of a span until the 2nd episode


----------



## cj9788

dave29 said:


> I'll wait, that's too long of a span until the 2nd episode


That is reason I have not watched it yet. the download finished I started to watch it then stopped half way through the credits. I have it I may watch it right now I think I am going to make due with the douple dose of Dexter on Sundays, they are now on the Prado episodes as I like to call them.


----------



## phrelin

I'm just watching last season. It's a perfect show for recording for season shifting. But I may not be able to wait to watch Lithgow.


----------



## jeffshoaf

phrelin said:


> I'm just watching last season. It's a perfect show for recording for season shifting. But I may not be able to wait to watch Lithgow.


After having several hard drive failures in HR10-250s and the card reader go out on an HR20-100, both of which lead to losing all my recordings, I'm too paranoid to let a season shift a show that I really like! :nono2:

Of course, I've traded my premiums in for a NetFlix subscription, so I'll have to wait for Dex 4 to come out on BluRay.


----------



## phrelin

jeffshoaf said:


> After having several hard drive failures in HR10-250s and the card reader go out on an HR20-100, both of which lead to losing all my recordings, I'm too paranoid to let a season shift a show that I really like! :nono2:
> 
> Of course, I've traded my premiums in for a NetFlix subscription, so I'll have to wait for Dex 4 to come out on BluRay.


I'd never leave season shifting recordings on my Dish ViP boxes. But so far my WD USB external hard drives on Dish's system seem reliable probably because they aren't on all the time. But I do have fears....


----------



## Dolly

Well the Dexter play up has been going on for a while now. And it seems they are indeed focusing on the area I wondered about--how with a wife and family will Dexter have time to do his killings? I'm going to tune in and see what I think of the new season, I have my doubts; but I'm willing to give it a try anyway.


----------



## dave29

Two more days.........


----------



## elaclair

I'm just now getting caught up with season 3. Gonna try and watch the rest of them this weekend to be ready for the new season. I'm on episode 5 right now....Jimmy Smits is an interesting addition at this point.....


----------



## dave29

elaclair said:


> I'm just now getting caught up with season 3. Gonna try and watch the rest of them this weekend to be ready for the new season. I'm on episode 5 right now....Jimmy Smits is an interesting addition at this point.....


Oh yeah, that is a great season. I like Smits a lot. You better get to watching


----------



## IndyMichael

Is is a listing mistake, that the Sun 9pm eastern showing on Showtime HD is not in HD?


----------



## BobaBird

Probably a mistake. The replays of last season's episodes have all been in HD.


----------



## Rich

IndyMichael said:


> Is is a listing mistake, that the Sun 9pm eastern showing on Showtime HD is not in HD?


I've got it on SHOeHD at 11:00 and it shows in my Playlist as HD. The 9:00 program doesn't show HD. Kinda hard to believe that they aren't going to show the season premiere in HD.

Rich


----------



## Rich

I just got thru reading the fourth _Dexter_ book. The first two books were great, the third one was pretty strange. Never did get the point. And not as well written. The fourth one is really bad.

The first two seasons followed the first two books really well, the third season had nothing to do with the third book and the fourth book is so predictable that they couldn't possibly use it as the basis of the fourth season.

After reading another clunker, I'm glad the show has stopped following the books.

Rich


----------



## dave29

rich584 said:


> Kinda hard to believe that they aren't going to show the season premiere in HD.
> 
> Rich


Agreed, it will be in HD, probably just an error.


----------



## Dolly

Wow was I impressed :hurah: I was really worried that this season would be awful. But not only was it in HD it was great IMHO. There was so much going on in the show it was more like a season ending show than a season beginning show :eek2: In fact there was so much going on that I never once had time to think that Dexter and Deb are actually married in real life :lol: I won't spoil any of what happened because I know some posters tape the show and may not have seen it yet.


----------



## Rich

Dolly said:


> Wow was I impressed :hurah: I was really worried that this season would be awful. But not only was it in HD it was great IMHO. There was so much going on in the show it was more like a season ending show than a season beginning show :eek2: In fact there was so much going on that I never once had time to think that Dexter and Deb are actually married in real life :lol: I won't spoil any of what happened because I know some posters tape the show and may not have seen it yet.


That's a good idea. I never watch a series until I get the whole thing recorded. There is a way to put "spoilers" in your posts so that others can't see what you've commented on. Just go to one of the posts with a "spoiler's" button and go to the Reply button and you'll see how to do it. Thanx for being so thoughtful.

Rich


----------



## joshjr

Dolly said:


> Wow was I impressed :hurah: I was really worried that this season would be awful. But not only was it in HD it was great IMHO. There was so much going on in the show it was more like a season ending show than a season beginning show :eek2: In fact there was so much going on that I never once had time to think that Dexter and Deb are actually married in real life :lol: I won't spoil any of what happened because I know some posters tape the show and may not have seen it yet.


I had time as I saw the first episode over a month ago. I cant wait for next week.


----------



## Dolly

joshjr said:


> I had time as I saw the first episode over a month ago. I cant wait for next week.


I don't know how you saw the first episode over a month ago, but I will agree I can't wait for next week :righton: And to the poster who mentioned the "spoiler's" button I didn't know about it at all, but I try to be careful not to give information away unless I know the show has already been viewed by everyone. But how can you stand to wait until the whole season has been taped :eek2: I would go crazy for sure :girlscrea


----------



## joshjr

Dolly said:


> I don't know how you saw the first episode over a month ago, but I will agree I can't wait for next week :righton: And to the poster who mentioned the "spoiler's" button I didn't know about it at all, but I try to be careful not to give information away unless I know the show has already been viewed by everyone. But how can you stand to wait until the whole season has been taped :eek2: I would go crazy for sure :girlscrea


A friend of mine had a copy of it a month ago so I watched it. I should of just waited cause of course it just leaves you wanting to know what happens. I dont usually let the episodes stack up either but I just might this season for Dexter.


----------



## Rich

Dolly said:


> And to the poster who mentioned the "spoiler's" button I didn't know about it at all, but I try to be careful not to give information away unless I know the show has already been viewed by everyone. But how can you stand to wait until the whole season has been taped :eek2: I would go crazy for sure :girlscrea


That was me. I have Dexter recording on five HRs so that I don't "lose" anything. As for waiting, it isn't easy, but it's what we like to do with shows that have a fairly complicated story line. Shows like the CSI and L&O and NCIS that don't really have much of a story line we watch almost immediately. I don't see how anyone can follow 24 unless you watch the whole thing over the course of a week or so. Just our personal viewing strategy. The Son's of Anarchy is another show that I have to watch in it's entirety.

Rich


----------



## DanoP

I picked up on Dexter late so I streamed the first two seasons from Netflix and then bought the season 3 DVD. Really enjoyed watching that way as you never have to deal with cliffhanger episodes and it is easy to follow the multiple storylines. Don't see how anyone picks up these serial programs in the middle which is why I typically avoid them. But with on demand streaming available of previous episodes I can get into these things. Helps to have the large capacity external drives too.


----------



## cj9788

rich584 said:


> I just got thru reading the fourth _Dexter_ book. The first two books were great, the third one was pretty strange. Never did get the point. And not as well written. The fourth one is really bad.
> 
> _*The first two seasons followed the first two books really well*,_ the third season had nothing to do with the third book and the fourth book is so predictable that they couldn't possibly use it as the basis of the fourth season.
> 
> After reading another clunker, I'm glad the show has stopped following the books.
> 
> Rich


Sorry to disagree but In the first book Lt. La Guerta dies killed by the ice truck killer. The ice truck killer and Debra never hook up. Also in the book Debra knows Dexter's secret. Also Special Agent Lundy is not in the book at all nor was Lila or the whole bay harbor butcher story line. I would have liked to have seen Danko in the show he was really scary and creepy but the closest the show gets is the skinner, who like Danko catches Debras boyfriend.

The third book was ok, IMO you would have to be from Miami or Cuba to really appreciate the Santeria story line.

I also perceived the Dexter in the book to be somewhat a wimp compared to the bad ass Dexter on tv.


----------



## Rich

cj9788 said:


> Sorry to disagree but In the first book Lt. La Guerta dies killed by the ice truck killer. The ice truck killer and Debra never hook up. Also in the book Debra knows Dexter's secret. Also Special Agent Lundy is not in the book at all nor was Lila or the whole bay harbor butcher story line. I would have liked to have seen Danko in the show he was really scary and creepy but the closest the show gets is the skinner, who like Danko catches Debras boyfriend.
> 
> The third book was ok, IMO you would have to be from Miami or Cuba to really appreciate the Santeria story line.
> 
> I also perceived the Dexter in the book to be somewhat a wimp compared to the bad ass Dexter on tv.


I recognized the differences, but didn't want to give anything away. For instance, Dexter's sister is a blond. And shapely. The divergence gets so far off track in books three and four, I had to wonder whether the same author wrote them. Kinda like Mario Puzo and every book that wasn't the _Godfather_.

Would have been a shame to write off La Guerta, she's one of my favorite actresses and Sergeant Dokes, is still alive in the books, which is strange in and of itself.

I thought the first two books were good reads, but the last two...

Rich


----------



## dave29

Man, there has been some serious slacking in this thread.

So what do you guys think about the first few episodes?

It's not as interesting (yet), like the last few seasons. IMHO


----------



## joshjr

dave29 said:


> Man, there has been some serious slacking in this thread.
> 
> So what do you guys think about the first few episodes?
> 
> It's not as interesting (yet), like the last few seasons. IMHO


Im finding it interesting but not blown away.


----------



## rudeney

So far, I'm really enjoying this season. If it continues on the path it has started, it will be the best yet. I mean, how can it get any better? Lundy's back, Dexter mispalces a body, and John Lithgow as a serial killer!


----------



## DBSooner

John Lithgow is great as the Trinity killer. Quinn is really starting to get on my nerves though.

So far I'm interested but wish things would pick up a little faster.


----------



## IndyMichael

The reporter girl is smokin hot, seeing her little you know whats was a nice surprise.


----------



## dave29

IndyMichael said:


> The reporter girl is smokin hot, seeing her little you know whats was a nice surprise.


:lol: I have no idea what you could be talking about.


----------



## dave29

DBSooner said:


> John Lithgow is great as the Trinity killer. Quinn is really starting to get on my nerves though.
> 
> So far I'm interested but wish things would pick up a little faster.


Really? I'm liking Quinn's character better this year than last season.


----------



## rudeney

dave29 said:


> Really? I'm liking Quinn's character better this year than last season.


I'm just waiting on Quinn to get too "smart" and end up as fish food.


----------



## dave29

rudeney said:


> I'm just waiting on Quinn to get too "smart" and end up as fish food.


Exactly. I'm also wondering which one of Dexter's neighbors get the knife first.


----------



## Dolly

I think the show this year is great :hurah: And I was so sure before the season started that I wouldn't like it :lol: The writers have really done a great storyline because they have used all the things I thought would hurt the show into things that have made the show VERY interesting :goodjob:

EDIT: My husband has mentioned the body count so far this season hasn't been as high. But that is really one of the main plots of the show this year when can Dexter get the time to kill with a wife and family?


----------



## Dolly

Wow tonight's show really blind sided me :eek2: I didn't see that coming at all--I'm, of course, not going to say what "that" was as I know there are those of you that tape the show to watch it later. But I just had to put a post in about the show. Those writers on Dexter are really good IMHO


----------



## DBSooner

That episode was really good. Things look like they are getting rolling.


----------



## mikeny

DBSooner said:


> That episode was really good. Things look like they are getting rolling.


I agree. Excellent. I have a bad feeling about Lundy. Couldn't have been Anton, right? How about a random? For whatever reason, they specifically chose to hide the perp from us. Just a 'line'?

From what we know, the female last night was Dex's 2nd, I believe. She was pretty hot too. Oh well. Intense stuff with them...


----------



## cj9788

Spoilers:





















I would like to think what happened to lundy and debra was the work of the trinity killer. Ke knows lundy is getting too close for comfort. who ever shot them took lundys watch and wallet so it was either the vaction killer(s) or someone making it look like the vacation killer(s). Very good episode indeed.


----------



## Dolly

The writers again caught me off guard with so many of the things that happened in this week's show. Sorry I'm just getting in to post about it. The writers really have me pretty clueless about things this season so they are certainly doing things well with the show :goodjob:


----------



## spunkyvision

did anyone watch it last night?

Can we add Rita to the "next on Dexter's list"? I cannot stand her constant whining. They need to do something with her character cause she is driving me nuts.


----------



## dave29

spunkyvision said:


> did anyone watch it last night?
> 
> Can we add Rita to the "next on Dexter's list"? I cannot stand her constant whining. They need to do something with her character cause she is driving me nuts.


LOL, I doubt he will kill her. But yeah, you're right, she's annoying this season.


----------



## rudeney

dave29 said:


> LOL, I doubt he will kill her. But yeah, you're right, she's annoying this season.


Just this season?


----------



## jdh8668

I wouldn't be too surprised that when it comes time for Dexter to end the Trinity Killer's life, that Dexter finds out the Trinity Killer didn't fire the shots (it's just not his m.o.) , and it's Debra's ex instead.


----------



## say-what

jdh8668 said:


> I wouldn't be too surprised that when it comes time for Dexter to end the Trinity Killer's life, that Dexter finds out the Trinity Killer didn't fire the shots (it's just not his m.o.) , and it's Debra's ex instead.


I just don't buy Trinity as Lundy's killer - this show is never that obvious this early. We're still just learning about Trinity and I suspect the writers are trying to mislead us as to the shooter's identity. I'd also add Quinn to the list of suspects just because he has a strange vibe this season.


----------



## Dario33

I wouldn't be surprised if the Trinity's immediate family knows who he really is.


----------



## rudeney

say-what said:


> I just don't buy Trinity as Lundy's killer - this show is never that obvious this early. We're still just learning about Trinity and I suspect the writers are trying to mislead us as to the shooter's identity. I'd also add Quinn to the list of suspects just because he has a strange vibe this season.


I'm with you on that. I don't think Trinity would have bumped into Lundy if he intended to kill him. Trinity was playing a game with Lundy and shooting him from across the parking lot isn't very "sportsmanlike". I don't think it was the "Vacation Murderer" either. It could be Anton, but I don't see Quinn being involved, although I do see an exciting future for Quinn, sort of like with Doakes.


----------



## djlong

Dario33 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if the Trinity's immediate family knows who he really is.


It would surprise the heck out of me. Having had experiences with a pathological liar (passed himself off as a DEA agent for over a year - even his wife didn't suspect he was actually unemployed) they're very careful about their personas.


----------



## Dolly

My first thought when the shots were fired was that it was the wrong M.O. I can't wait to find out who actually did it. This show drives me crazy waiting from week to week to find out what is going to happen :girlscrea I don't see how people manage to tape the whole season and then watch it--they must have more "will power" than I do


----------



## sigma1914

I think Quinn is the vacation killer & murdered Lundy.


----------



## ncxcstud

the girlfriend of the vacation murder suspect already confessed.

I wouldn't be surprised if Anton was the one who killed Lundy...


----------



## sigma1914

ncxcstud said:


> the girlfriend of the vacation murder suspect already confessed.


Oops, I guess I missed that. :lol:



> I wouldn't be surprised if Anton was the one who killed Lundy...


That just seems too obvious, but possible.


----------



## rudeney

Dolly said:


> My first thought when the shots were fired was that it was the wrong M.O. I can't wait to find out who actually did it. This show drives me crazy waiting from week to week to find out what is going to happen :girlscrea I don't see how people manage to tape the whole season and then watch it--they must have more "will power" than I do


We watched the first season this way via VOD. We actually do this with "24". We've never watched it on OAD - we always buy the DVD set and watch it over a few weekends.


----------



## Guardian

How do you do that with the spoiler button? Been trying to figure it out but cant seem to get it to work


----------



## rudeney

Guardian said:


> How do you do that with the spoiler button? Been trying to figure it out but cant seem to get it to work


Easy! All you have to do is put [ spoiler ] in front of what you want to hide, then [ /spoiler ] at the end of it. Not that there are _no spaces_ inside the braces - I just had to do that so it wouldn't be seen by the forum software as a real "spoiler".


----------



## DBSooner

Spoiler



an innocent man.....


----------



## cj9788

DBSooner said:


> spoiler.....


Dexter is going to have some personal serious issues to deal with after this.


----------



## dave29

Good episode, I was starting to think that Quinn may be next on the list, but he doesn't fit the "code". He is seriously starting to piss Dexter off though.


----------



## mikeny

Dexter, according to the Harry Code has been selfish trying to learn how to juggle his 'dark passenger' with his family life, delaying the inevitable.

It should be interesting watching how he intervenes in keeping Deb away from finding Trinity while he 'resolves the issue' on his own.


----------



## spunkyvision

I am not enjoying this season as much as before. I just can't stand Rita and there has been way too much of her. Its not ok to force the brat daughter to do anything but its ok to force the husband?!
Rita is to Dexter as Betty is to Mad Men 

More killing please


----------



## INSIDERINFO

needs alot more killing, season will be over soon and like everyone else said rRita i cant stand wish trinity would kill her maybe the daughter too! Thats a little harsh i just miss the old seasons


----------



## DBSooner

You bloodthirsty people!


----------



## spunkyvision

No kidding DBSooner. Between True Bood and then this I am not getting enough


----------



## rudeney

INSIDERINFO said:


> needs alot more killing


You know, there were a few episodes of The Sopranos where I said exactly the same thing. :lol: And I had the last episode figured out from the moment


Spoiler



he found the fingernail - it just wasn't enough to convict the guy - I knew he was innocent and that it was an employee doing the dirty deeds.


----------



## Guardian

rudeney said:


> Easy! All you have to do is put [ spoiler ] in front of what you want to hide, then [ /spoiler ] at the end of it. Not that there are _no spaces_ inside the braces - I just had to do that so it wouldn't be seen by the forum software as a real "spoiler".


Thanks, easy enough


----------



## Dolly

Well it seems I'm back to where I thought I would be before this season started. I didn't think I would like it. But IMHO it got off to a good start, but these last two shows have just done NOTHING for me at all  It has become too much of a tease for me. Dexter has had so many chances to get the deed done, but still hasn't managed to seal the deal yet. And speaking of a kill list I could have a very long one myself; in fact, if this season continues as it has been going I may actually put Dexter on my kill list :lol:


----------



## DBSooner

The *blank* just hit the fan. Things are really getting good.



Spoiler



Hi, Dad? I wonder if she knows?

The control on Trinity's family was beyond creepy!


----------



## Dolly

Well I must say this week's show did have a surprising end (at least to me) twist to it. But the shows have to pick up because there are only 3 shows left for the season. I felt the season started out well and I may feel that it ended well (I'll have to wait and see about that), but the middle part of the season just seemed to be a waste to me :zzz:


----------



## elaclair

DBSooner said:


> The *blank* just hit the fan. Things are really getting good.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Dad? I wonder if she knows?
> 
> The control on Trinity's family was beyond creepy!


To answer your spoiler with a thought about things discovered....


Spoiler



Christine is certainly the right height to be the shooter. I think she knows, and shot Lundy to protect her dad, and shot Debra while she was at it for a little personal payback.


----------



## dave29

Good eppy, Deb definitely knows who shot her now. Didn't see


Spoiler



trinity being Christine's Dad though


.


----------



## jdh8668

All I can think about after watching last night's episode is


Spoiler



"who's your daddy."


----------



## dave29

Wow, this season is really getting crazy, and when there are only 2 episodes left. 

I had a feeling after Dexter pulled the boy out of the concrete that Trinity would be gone. 

The previews for the final 2 episodes sound pretty good!!!


----------



## armophob

I have been having trouble shaking the parallels between Lithgow's character "Anthony" and the twilight zone's Anthony from "It's a good life". Not the color cartoonish movie version, but the scary black and white one. Something about the way he is making a family out of kidnapped victims resembles the same story line.


----------



## Billsfan69

Wow. What an ending. Dexter is going to be seriously messed up.


----------



## simulated

Billsfan69 said:


> Wow. What an ending. Dexter is going to be seriously messed up.


my jaw is still hanging open!


----------



## cj9788

Leave it to Rita to f*ck everything up for Dexter. This time she f*ucked herself up, I mean come on who forgets thier ID when they know they are going to need it to fly. This one of the best shows on tv anyone know when the next season will start?


----------



## DBSooner

:crying_sa


----------



## say-what

Probably should be using spoiler tags...



Spoiler



I'm curious as to what Quinn found that he said Deb had to come see. Was it Arthur's search results with Dexter/Deb's apartment address or something that may provide a clue as to Dexter's extracurricular activities?


----------



## Mr_Bester

say-what said:


> Probably should be using spoiler tags...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm curious as to what Quinn found that he said Deb had to come see. Was it Arthur's search results with Dexter/Deb's apartment address or something that may provide a clue as to Dexter's extracurricular activities?


That was when Quinn called Deb to come talk to the Kid that Trinity kidnapped. Nothing more.


----------



## say-what

Mr_Bester said:


> That was when Quinn called Deb to come talk to the Kid that Trinity kidnapped. Nothing more.


No, I'm talking about a scene much later


Spoiler



at Arthur's house during the bust after Deb was told Dex about his mother and brother outside where Quinn interrupts to tell Deb that he needs her inside...


 It could be nothing more than a convenient way to make a break so Dexter can get to his business or it could be something odd.... anyway, just a thought that struck me as odd.


----------



## Billsfan69

cj9788 said:


> Leave it to Rita to f*ck everything up for Dexter. This time she f*ucked herself up, I mean come on who forgets thier ID when they know they are going to need it to fly. This one of the best shows on tv anyone know when the next season will start?


Probably in late September 2010. That was when this season started.


----------



## dave29

That was definitely a crazy ending, I was thinking it was a lame ending until then.


----------



## ClerkDante

dave29 said:


> That was definitely a crazy ending, I was thinking it was a lame ending until then.


I did the same thing. I turned to the wife when he Dexter entered the house and said "man, if that's it, they should have saved Deb's info for the end".

Then bam, went all Se7en on us!

"What's in the tub.......what's in the tub"

Fantastic ending to the best season of one of the best show's on TV. My only problem with the conclusion is that Rita's murder didn't really fit into the whole ritual of Arthur's work, where I'd think despite to circumstances, he'd still cling to. The mother of two is supposed to be the jumper. If we'd had another woman be the bathtub death (2 eps ago I was certain it'd be his daughter), then Rita forced to jump and then ultimately himself being the older male bludgeoned with a hammer, it'd have more closely adhered to the Trinity cycle.


----------



## Dolly

Well I feel like I have been duped by the show's writers and I have been :blush: While I was moaning about don't they (the writers) know Dexter having a family won't work they were busy with the plot for this season. It is funny how many people in this thread posted about wanting Rita killed, but probably never really believed it would happen. I know I didn't. I just thought she would get tired of Dexter's coming and going or really have an afair with someone because Dexter wasn't there that much. And that she and Dexter would just drift apart which would leave an opening for her to show up from time to time. And yet give Dexter much more time for his killings. I didn't see the true ending of the show coming at all. And you can tell that Dexter wasn't nearly as close to becoming a "normal" person as he thought he was because of the way he acted at the show's end. He showed no real emotion whatsoever. If a man had discovered in real life what Dexter did on the show, he would have been wild with sadness, anger, and full of guilt because although he didn't do it personally he was the reason it was done. I'm sure now the show will go back to Dexter killing more people which is probably what the fans of the show wanted anyway. Personally I have lost a lot of interest in the show myself and come to think of it I didn't feel any emotion at the end of the show either :lol: :blush: I was just glad the season was finally over :icon_lame


----------



## Dolly

ClerkDante said:


> I did the same thing. I turned to the wife when he Dexter entered the house and said "man, if that's it, they should have saved Deb's info for the end".
> 
> Then bam, went all Se7en on us!
> 
> "What's in the tub.......what's in the tub"
> 
> Fantastic ending to the best season of one of the best show's on TV. My only problem with the conclusion is that Rita's murder didn't really fit into the whole ritual of Arthur's work, where I'd think despite to circumstances, he'd still cling to. The mother of two is supposed to be the jumper. If we'd had another woman be the bathtub death (2 eps ago I was certain it'd be his daughter), then Rita forced to jump and then ultimately himself being the older male bludgeoned with a hammer, it'd have more closely adhered to the Trinity cycle.


Well Rita was a mother of 3 anyway, but I don't think the killing was supposed to fit Arthur's ritual. He did it to get back at Dexter who had been leading him on as "Kyle" and then when Arthur found out that "Kyle" was really Dexter he (Arthur) really wanted to get back at Dexter. Remember when anyone dared to cross Arthur in anyway he always got back at them. Like when his son tore up the car he broke his finger except for the case of his oldest daughter who did the job for him. And besides that is what played into the ending of Dexter telling Arthur that he (Dexter) would "protect" his family while Arthur knew all the time that Dexter had not been able to "protect" his family at all.


----------



## Dave

But what if they throw a twist into the mix and it wasn't Arthur who killed Rita, but maybe the crazy neighbor or Arthurs son. Its to early to jump to conclusions about next year. Should be intersting when it strts next year. Or maybe Dexters new enemy the cop. Debs partner.


----------



## cj9788

Dave said:


> But what if they throw a twist into the mix and it wasn't Arthur who killed Rita, but maybe the crazy neighbor or Arthurs son. Its to early to jump to conclusions about next year. Should be intersting when it strts next year. Or maybe Dexters new enemy the cop. Debs partner.


Alot of people are saying this but in the showtime interview that John Lithgow gave he said that trinity killed rita.


----------



## ladannen

Also, there was an interview with executive producer Clyde Phillips, and this question was answered:
http://ausiellofiles.ew.com/2009/12/14/dexter-boss-confirms-timeline-goof/


----------



## rudeney

We finally got around to watching the season finale tonight...and to say that my jaw was on the floor is an understatement! My wife and I almost couldn't watch any more TV after this tonight! I have to give it to the writers and the entire production crew. They sucked us in with all of Dexter's emotions and then just smacked it all down in the last 30 seconds. WOW! Who shot J.R.? Who cares! I'll be biting my nails for the next 10 months until we see how the wrap all this up.


----------



## armophob

I am hooked forever to this show.
I want to thank John Lithgow for another amazing performance. I have been a great fan since The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension.


----------



## rudeney

armophob said:


> I am hooked forever to this show.
> I want to thank John Lithgow for another amazing performance. I have been a great fan since The Adventures of Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension.


Yes, Lithgow is a great actor.


Spoiler



I was actually hoping he would get away and come back in later episodes. I guess it's still possible for him to make future appearances like Dexter's father, but I was disappointed that he ended up as fish food.


 And I can't believe anyone actually remembers Buckaroo Banzai!


----------



## cj9788

From ladannen's link

AF: Did Trinity tell Rita about Dexter before he killed her?

PHILLIPS: I don't know the answer to that question. We haven't talked about next season. But [my gut says]* I would think that he did not tell her*.


----------



## Dolly

cj9788 said:


> From ladannen's link
> 
> AF: Did Trinity tell Rita about Dexter before he killed her?
> 
> PHILLIPS: I don't know the answer to that question. We haven't talked about next season. But [my gut says]* I would think that he did not tell her*.


I hate to be so crass, but what difference would it make if he had told her about Dexter--she's dead now :evilgrin: And I refuse to get caught up in all the questions the end of this season raised like what happens to Rita's kids, what happens to the baby she and Dexter had, etc. The writers got me last year, but they aren't going to get me again :nono: Actually my husband and I are thinking of "killing off" :girlscrea our viewing of Dexter for the coming season.


----------



## cj9788

I only posted that part of the interview because there are folks who think The Trinity killer did not kill Rita. 

Dexter IMO is a great show and I hope you stick around next season!


----------



## rudeney

Dolly said:


> I hate to be so crass, but what difference would it make if he had told her about Dexter--she's dead now :evilgrin: And I refuse to get caught up in all the questions the end of this season raised like what happens to Rita's kids, what happens to the baby she and Dexter had, etc. The writers got me last year, but they aren't going to get me again :nono: Actually my husband and I are thinking of "killing off" :girlscrea our viewing of Dexter for the coming season.


Dolly, I can't believe you'd suggest such a thing! :eek2: I can't stand season cliffhangers, but Dexter is just such a good program, I can forgive that.


----------

